# Ambientboy Birthday Herf!!! (Buffalo, NY)



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Where:

Havana Harry's
5472 Broadway St
Lancaster, NY 14086
(716) 685-9901

When:

Jan 27th @ 5pm

Why:

To smoke cigars and make fun of Dan getting older.

:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> To smoke cigars and make fun of Dan getting older.
> 
> :tu


Yes, because 27 years old is SOOO old. Haha. Let's herf it up baby!! :ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I called T. We have flight clearance. I'm showing with avaitor glasses and a popped collar.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Might be do-able!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it true? Can I FINALLY make a lancaster herf, and AT THE SAME TIME goad Dan on the fact that he's 4 years older than me? Is it possible...


I'll give a tentative "I'm in"


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

zipper said:


> Is it true? Can I FINALLY make a lancaster herf, and AT THE SAME TIME goad Dan on the fact that he's 4 years older than me? Is it possible...
> 
> I'll give a tentative "I'm in"


Dear Lord, this will be a night to remember.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Isn't there a tradition that the birthday boy gets spanked or something? I'm not gonna hit a guy who could literally sing the flesh off my face without backup though :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zipper said:


> Isn't there a tradition that the birthday boy gets spanked or something? I'm not gonna hit a guy who could literally sing the flesh off my face without backup though :r


For the record, I officially opt out of the "spanking Dan" thing.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

zipper said:


> I'm not gonna hit a guy who could literally sing the flesh off my face without backup though :r


Unbeknownst to most, this is a martial art I've ben practicing for years. Low impact, high pain.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> Dear Lord, this will be a night to remember.





DBall said:


> For the record, I officially opt out of the "spanking Dan" thing.


I just wanted to make it a "Night to remember". Maybe I'll just bring him a smoke instead...seems safer


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

zipper said:


> I just wanted to make it a "Night to remember". Maybe I'll just bring him a smoke instead...seems safer


Presents are not necessary. Presence is completely necessary. That's all I ask.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

zipper said:


> Is it true? Can I FINALLY make a lancaster herf, and AT THE SAME TIME goad Dan on the fact that he's 4 years older than me? Is it possible...
> 
> I'll give a tentative "I'm in"


I think that's the most commitment we've gotten out of you yet. =)


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Herfin' in NY - should be a lot of fun - take pics! Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Irons said:


> I think that's the most commitment we've gotten out of you yet. =)


It's usually a matter of catching me at the right place at the right time unfortunately


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zipper said:


> It's usually a matter of catching me at the right place at the right time unfortunately


I'll hit ya with a bat, throw you in the trunk, and transport you myself. You're going this time, Rob!!!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

When I said catch me at the right time I was thinking along some different lines...

No bat necessary. Trunk may be fun though


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> I'll hit ya with a bat, throw you in the trunk, and transport you myself. You're going this time, Rob!!!


I'm with him. Don't make it get ugly.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone tried to hunt down the Canadians? They gotta represent.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> Has anyone tried to hunt down the Canadians? They gotta represent.


why is everyone always tryin to hunt us down????:r

let me touch base with jeff seein how he cant make the detroit herf maybe he would be up for this one


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

shaggy said:


> why is everyone always tryin to hunt us down????:r
> 
> let me touch base with jeff seein how he cant make the detroit herf maybe he would be up for this one


That's what I'm talking about. :dr lol


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> That's what I'm talking about. :dr lol


PM sent to my locals...lets see what pans out:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> That's what I'm talking about. :dr lol


Dude... are you drooling over the canadians...?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Dude... are you drooling over the canadians...?


Poutine. that's all I have to say.

Oh and those little coffee wafer things..


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

...Quit drooling on the guests and put your helmet back on!!!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> ...Quit drooling on the guests and put your helmet back on!!!


The helmet's only for work.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Any new news here on attendance?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shaggy said:


> PM sent to my locals...lets see what pans out:tu


c'mon canadians... what's the verdict...?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

if you were scared by the drool, fear not. It's the wonderful sweet things you bring with you that whet my appetite.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, T will in Syracuse that weekend. So he won't be attending.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Irons said:


> Hey, T will in Syracuse that weekend. So he won't be attending.


That sucks. T is the man!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Well... T's not gonna be there and neither are any Canadians (from what I hear). Should we consider a venue change?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Well... T's not gonna be there and neither are any Canadians (from what I hear). Should we consider a venue change?


but it's HARRY'S, which is clearly the coolest place around. I don't feel like herfing up @ Moe's again. It's not really a herf atmosphere. Too bad none of us have a den to herf in! What's our total list of attendees this time? Here's what I have so far...

DBall
Ambientboy
Zipper
Conch Republican
Irons

If all those people are in still, I say we still trek to HHArry's


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea, HH's is much cooler than Moe's. Moe's is dark and feels stuffy unless you can sit outside.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

You can sit outside Irons - it's allowed...:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd love to join you guys but I don't think I can clear immigration in time :bn. Enjoy the evening though and Happy Birthday Dan in advance.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes you can - it's the flight that is a long one!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

daniyal said:


> I'd love to join you guys but I don't think I can clear immigration in time :bn. Enjoy the evening though and Happy Birthday Dan in advance.


Thanks! NEXT TIME!! :ss

PS Is Gromit in for this one?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> PS Is Gromit in for this one?


Yeah... If he's in town. We're car pooling again.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Yeah... If he's in town. We're car pooling again.


Pure, unabashed sweetness.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

DBall said:


> Yeah... If he's in town. We're car pooling again.


Think I could get in on that car pool? I'll meet you guys wherever and then we can go from there


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> You can sit outside Irons - it's allowed...:tu


Sure it's allowed, but if it's 10F outside you won't find me out there.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

zipper said:


> Think I could get in on that car pool? I'll meet you guys wherever and then we can go from there


Wait, Wait...Zipper, taking the initiative?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> Wait, Wait...Zipper, taking the initiative?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

*Wilderness Documentary Narrator voice on
*
The ever elusive Zipper comes out of his cave. Normally not seen in these parts, he has attempted to work his way into another groups car-pool. Though his attempts are at first scoffed at, other members of the troop will soon learn to accept his offerings and go about the business of enjoying their day in the jungle. Such is the plight of all young Zipper's.

In the jungle, many animals seem to have mis-perceptions about this beautiful animal, mainly that he lacks planning skills and initiative, is possibly gun-shy about concrete dates and times, or that generally he just has way too much to do.

What is known however is that around the last Sunday in January every year he can be found smoking cigars with these other groups. This habit has only anecdotal evidence, but soon scientists believe they will indeed be able to capture the creature on film while conducting the smoking rituals.
*
Wilderness Documentary Narrator voice off*

SHHHH! You might scare him away!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

zipper said:


> *Wilderness Documentary Narrator voice on
> *
> The ever elusive Zipper comes out of his cave. Normally not seen in these parts, he has attempted to work his way into another groups car-pool. Though his attempts are at first scoffed at, other members of the troop will soon learn to accept his offerings and go about the business of enjoying their day in the jungle. Such is the plight of all young Zipper's.
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r:r

Oh my dear God in Heaven. I almost cried.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

As noted above, gromit is down like James Brown for this one. :tu
Zipper is welcome in my rolling marshmallow....but will have to sit in the back and promise not to fling poo. :mn


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

gromit said:


> As noted above, gromit is down like James Brown for this one. :tu
> Zipper is welcome in my rolling marshmallow....but will have to sit in the back and promise not to fling poo. :mn


You know how hard it is for him to restrain himself.

In other news, my good friend Brad the Canadian Drummer will be joining us. Irons, what're you thinking timewise? 4:30 per usual?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

gromit said:


> Zipper is welcome in my rolling marshmallow....but will have to sit in the back and promise not to fling poo. :mn


Throw me a slinky or some silly putty and I promise NOT to fling poo


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

HAHAH. WOW, that is some great stuff!


....

ok... I think I finished laughing.....


uhh.. yea 4:30!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> You know how hard it is for him to restrain himself.
> 
> In other news, my good friend Brad the Canadian Drummer will be joining us. Irons, what're you thinking timewise? 4:30 per usual?


Where is your friend coming from - anywhere near Hamilton? (Shaggy)


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Where is your friend coming from - anywhere near Hamilton? (Shaggy)


No... he lives here... he was just born in Canadia.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Dude, it's Zipper's birthday today too! Herf it up WNYBDay style!!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Conch Republican's got stuff to do and won't be able to be there. So the final tally:

Brad Farrow
Me
DBall
Gromit
Zipper
Irons
Whoever will represent Havana Harry's
And my brother MIGHT come along also


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Gromit is out (as he is sick as hell and sounds like crap). We must now change the carpooling arrangement.

Rob, I'll drive, meet me at my place at 4pm, k?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Good times were had by all yet again. It never seems to fail!!


----------

